# What are you grateful for today?



## Ameriscot (Oct 25, 2016)

We all forget to be grateful for what we have.  Name 3 things you are grateful for today:  (family & friends are a given)

1. My husband's delicious curry
2. The beautiful view from my home
3. Well written books

A article on how to practice gratitude:
http://gratefulness.org/resource/how-to-practice-gratitude/


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Oct 25, 2016)

1.)  Today... Many our age are gone and don't have the chance to enjoy it.
2.)  The hope for tomorrow... I excellent health, should be able to awake again and enjoy one more day on God's Green Earth.
3.)  A beautiful and loving wife... and our kids/grandkids... who make waking each day a rewarding experience.


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 25, 2016)

Finding five new books today and a huge book sale coming up on Thursday...did I mention I like to read a bit?

Leftover Taco Bell in the fridge that I am about to attack

Work this evening...but not on Thursday...very grateful...I need money for BOOKS, oh and groceries too I suppose...


----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 25, 2016)

1.  Getting a discount New York Times online crosswords subscription including all the archives, $20/year, what a deal!
2.  No snow yet which makes daily walks pleasurable even when cold and windy. No snow yet is a daily mantra for many Mainers.
3.  Finding a new humidifier that's very quiet and easy to clean.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 25, 2016)

Transaide, they took me to the bank and I was able to complete a bunch of other errands in the same area.  Halaluha!

I've moved into a senior complex of 55+ and Tomorrow, it's early voting compliments of the management providing van service for those who wish to use it to get to one of the voting places.  

I'm happy today and most everyday so far that I made the one of my better decisions, in years, (even if some of my neighbors are too nosy/noisy for their own good and people tell me I have an accent. ), choosing to move to where I am at the moment.


----------



## Laurie (Oct 25, 2016)

I woke up.


----------



## anodyne (Oct 25, 2016)

The rain (and clouds, and cooler temp)
A local store carries my favorite brand of tea
Only 6 days til I get to see a bunch of little kids wearing big smiles and cute costumes


----------



## HazyDavey (Oct 25, 2016)

The Rain ~ The rain has finally came back after a long hot dry summer. The fire danger is all but over and you can almost hear the plants and ground give a sigh of relief as they soak up the water.

My dog Addy ~ When I was working, one of our maintenance yards was right next to the county dog pound. One morning when I was going out to my grader I spotted a black lab dog staring back at me through the fence. By the end of that week she was living at home with us.

Retirement ~


----------



## Gemma (Oct 25, 2016)

A husband that loves me and says so, every single day.
A roof over my head.
Food in my stomach.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 25, 2016)

My health.
Loving husband and furkids.
The beauty of the autumn leaves turning and falling.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 25, 2016)

My babies, Suzy, Danny and Alice.

A roof over my head.

Food in the kitchen.


----------



## maggiemae (Oct 25, 2016)

1.  Waking up and ready to get the day started.
2.  Two little fur babies that follow me around and are ready to do whatever I want.
3.  Being able to open the windows because it has finally cooled off after a long hot summer.
4.  Anticipation for another day tomorrow if God's willing!


----------



## Carla (Oct 25, 2016)

Just happy to wake-up and have the energy to get a few things accomplished! Saw my son for a brief few minutes (he has recently started a new job and kind of stressed). Thankful for my son and DIL and my grandchildren.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 26, 2016)

Retirement
Being physically able to workout and be active
My two granddaughters


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 26, 2016)

To make it to the cocktail hour, and, of course, this forum...


----------



## Pappy (Oct 26, 2016)

To see how well my 3 kids are doing with their lives. Oldest is Army retired, now a postman, my daughter, a retired nurse, is buying and selling houses, and my youngest has been in the NSA since getting out of school. He is stationed in Japan right now, but has been all over the world many times. Very proud of them all. That's what I'm grateful for.


----------



## Vedaarya (Oct 26, 2016)

Today, a young man helped me a lot, even though he was in a hurry.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 26, 2016)

Thankful I got my voting out of the way, so over it all.  Thankful for the kindness of strangers and the not so strange.


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 26, 2016)

I got through an insane rush at work tonight

Have my next tattoo planned and must talk to best buddy about it on Halloween

Wrote up a good plan for finding a "real job"


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 26, 2016)

Today I'm thankful for 800mg Ibuprofen.


----------



## Why (Oct 27, 2016)

Greatful for God blessing my dear husband and I sixty wonderful years married.
Greatful for being physically able to take care of my husband the last eight years here at home.
Greatful for my salvation, knowing Jesus is carrying me during a most difficult time in my life,
knowing HE will be my strength for what is to come, thankful for the compassionate care 
he is receiving from the Hospice and our knowing this ole life is just a stepping stone to what God has waiting.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 27, 2016)

Today I am grateful for:
The delicious meal and wine and good company at our friends' house last night. 
Senior Forums
My comfortable bed


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 28, 2016)

I see that as usual this thread disappears and is forgotten.  Come on peeps, be grateful!

Today I am grateful for:
sunshine
sweet strawberries on my porridge
the peacefulness and beauty of the area where I live
good beer


----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 28, 2016)

Today I'm grateful for:
New photos of my grandson doing silly things (which inspire me to be silly too)
A $25/month reduction of my TWC internet by just calling them
Good coffee on a dark rain stormy morning (gale warnings)


----------



## Ralphy1 (Oct 28, 2016)

Made it to strong average chess player!


----------



## Pappy (Oct 28, 2016)

I am grateful for my excellent blood work numbers. I am slowly losing a few pounds and I believe this has helped bring some improvement of my numbers. My wife's look good too.


----------



## Knight (Oct 28, 2016)

I'm thankful for having a mirror. It's always good to see myself in the morning since that means I have another day to enjoy whatever might happen


----------



## Ray (Oct 28, 2016)

Today as any day - that I went into Bronco Billy's Goodtime Saloon that night many, many years ago where I met my bride.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 28, 2016)

I am so very grateful to have just celebrated my 50 th Wedding Anniversary with the most Wonderful man in world
My children and my grandchildren and my relatives
Sitting outside and looking up at a Beautiful Blue sky with amazing shaped clouds


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 28, 2016)

The cell phone/digital camera technology that allows me to relive our 2014 visit to London/Stonehenge/Paris.


----------



## Vedaarya (Oct 30, 2016)

That I could sleep an hour longer today, although I've never liked the idea of time movement.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 30, 2016)

Vedaarya said:


> That I could sleep an hour longer today, although I've never liked the idea of time movement.



I wish they would stop doing this.  In Scotland it will be pitch dark well before 4pm soon.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 30, 2016)

Today I am grateful for:
A very nice day with friends yesterday at the horse racing. 
A cappuccino in bed with hubby this morning
My sight and hearing (although neither are perfect)


----------



## AprilT (Oct 30, 2016)

Today I'm grateful my joints don't hurt as much as they did just last night, feeling a lot better this afternoon.  

Grateful for the beautiful weather we're having in the area today.

Having some pleasant neighbors great me most days when I walk outside my door or up the block.

And really grateful it's Sunday and TWD will be on this evening.


----------



## anodyne (Oct 30, 2016)

Got to talk to my oldest granddaughter this morning (she's in the military)
Get to spend time with the youngest grandchildren tonight
I found $40 in my jacket (3 pumpkin ice cream cones at Baskin-Robbins tonight!)


----------



## anodyne (Oct 30, 2016)

AprilT said:


> Today I'm grateful my joints don't hurt as much as they did just last night, feeling a lot better this afternoon.
> 
> Grateful for the beautiful weather we're having in the area today.
> 
> ...



I'm addicted to that show! Not sure why but it doesn't matter. I'll miss tonight's episode when it airs, but I can get it after midnight. And I'll have a belly full of pumpkin ice-cream, which seems appropriate.


----------



## Vedaarya (Oct 31, 2016)

Family gathering, which took place yesterday. Usually, I meet my extended family during funerals. It was an enjoyable event.


----------



## Ameriscot (Oct 31, 2016)

Vedaarya, that's nice.  Unfortunately, that's how I see a lot of family - funerals or weddings only.  

Grateful that I live where I can leave my door unlocked.
Good bread
a nice cup of tea


----------



## BlunderWoman (Oct 31, 2016)

Clean water. Every day I am grateful for abundant clean water.


----------



## kaufen (Oct 31, 2016)

I'm grateful I have a therapist who, I think, truly cares about me.

I'm grateful I had a klonopin, writing my diary was hard.

I'm grateful I haven't had one in several weeks.

I'm grateful for my cat, he's really cool.


----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 31, 2016)

Today?...

1.  That I can paint as well with my left hand as my right (saves moving around a lot, or standing on your head)
2. That once in a while you can by a cheap paintbrush ($1.67) that turns out to be as good as an expensive one
3.  That there has been no rain and abnormally high temperatures here for weeks

You guessed it.  I've been painting, outdoors.


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 31, 2016)

1.  A Harley to ride
2.  Hawaii weather to ride in
3.  Halloween party at the Community Center this evening


----------



## Pappy (Oct 31, 2016)

I am grateful that at my age I can still make the 1,300 mile trip up north and back each year. Five months in the campgrounds and seven here in beautiful Florida.


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 31, 2016)

Grateful today that I asked best buddy to join me on an adventure. Symbolic because my first tattoo at 16 or 17 and he was there. This one might be the last...who knows? But the last few the next several years. It's a studio a twenty minute drive but I'm afraid of the Parkway. To get there myself takes at least two buses and much walking.

Him driving and twenty minutes up and back plus time to get dinner in town. Having him with me makes it special. Not to mention the last bus stop involved a gentleman who decided to beat up a CVS. Yup, with his fists on the brick because he was so wasted they kicked him out. Best buddy and all is peaceful...yayyyyyy


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 1, 2016)

Grateful today for:
a sunny day
November
the good detective story I am reading


----------



## bluebreezes (Nov 1, 2016)

So far:
A good night's sleep
Waking to a sunny morning
November 1 and no snow yet


----------



## Vedaarya (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm grateful for the kindness of a young shop assistant who was running after me  in the cold and without her coat to hand me some bread I'd left on the counter.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 9, 2016)

Not much


----------



## mitchezz (Nov 9, 2016)

After today I'm grateful I'm not living in the USA............chaotic times ahead.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm grateful for my health, my good life with husband, and living in this wonderful country where I was born and raised, the United States of America....wouldn't want to live anywhere else!


----------



## AprilT (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm grateful, that I've always been adaptable in a crisis.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 9, 2016)

AprilT said:


> I'm grateful, that I've always been adaptable in a crisis.



Yes I guess I can add that..  I'm grateful that I have not yet retired and still have a very well paying job.. and my health so that I can work indefinitely.  I can always go back to my employer's insurance when Medicare goes away.


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm grateful that the election is over.  

I'm grateful that I live in the United States, and that we can change leadership in a peaceful way.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm glad I live in the UK.


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm grateful that I went back to work, so as to have health insurance available...


----------



## Vedaarya (Nov 9, 2016)

...for all good people whose life paths crossed with mine.


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 9, 2016)

*I am grateful that the people of this country have the freedom to make a choice, and that they will not be punished for the choice, even if it not a popular one
*


----------



## Gemma (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm grateful to learn that the ACLU is going to be a thorn in the President elects side for the next 4 years if he follows through with any of his unconstitutional campaign promises that violate the First, Fourth, Fifth, Eighth, and Fourteenth Amendments.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Nov 9, 2016)

I am grateful that my mail boxes, both snail and email are empty. The election is over and the period to switch medical plans closed.


----------



## ossian (Nov 9, 2016)

Like the Capt and mitchezz above....... I'm glad I don't live in the USA.


----------



## Laurie (Nov 9, 2016)

ossian said:


> Like the Capt and mitchezz above....... I'm glad I don't live in the USA.



Me too!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 9, 2016)

Today, as well as _*every*_ day, I'm grateful I live in the USA. 

Thank you for asking.


----------



## Lon (Nov 9, 2016)

I am grateful that I am not in pain like some folks and can still walk without a cane, I am grateful that I am financially secure and for the successful delivery of my 5th great grand child Dawson early this morning.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm grateful for a beautiful lady who has put up with me a little over 50 years.
I'm grateful for three wonderful children and either grandchildren.  Kids, you make us proud!
I'm grateful for being born in, raised in, and lived in the United States of America.  We have so much to be thankful for in this Great Country.
I'm grateful I voted so I can openly whine, complain, curse, shout, opinionate, and kick sand at those who have different political leanings.
I'm grateful that I was not born rich and stayed rich so I can use that as an excuse to go around grabbing women by their ......!
I'm grateful to live in a Country where, yesterday, proves that ANYONE can become President of the United States.
I'm grateful that I can complain today about yesterday because that means I woke up this morning.  At this age, that's an accomplishment in itself!!!!!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 9, 2016)

Lon said:


> I am grateful that I am not in pain like some folks and can still walk without a cane, I am grateful that I am financially secure and for the successful delivery of my 5th great grand child Dawson early this morning.




Congratulations on your new Great Grandchild


----------



## Vedaarya (Nov 9, 2016)

Lon said:


> I am grateful that I am not in pain like some folks and can still walk without a cane, I am grateful that I am financially secure and for the successful delivery of my 5th great grand child Dawson early this morning.



Lon, congratulation on your new great grandson from me too.


----------



## Bee (Nov 9, 2016)

Capt Lightning said:


> I'm glad I live in the UK.



Me too.


----------



## Manatee (Nov 9, 2016)

1. The end of the political campaign. 
2. The election results.
3. Being able to get around with my cane.  I have found that folks tend to extend courtesies when they see the cane that I didn't get previously.


----------



## chic (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## Vedaarya (Nov 10, 2016)

chick, it's marvellous!


----------



## chic (Nov 11, 2016)

Vedaarya said:


> chick, it's marvellous!



Thanks dear


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 11, 2016)

I'm alive to see another Hawaiian sunrise.
I found my late wife's cane, which I will have to use the next few days (I guess that's a mixed blessing...)


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 11, 2016)

I'm alive!


----------



## mrstime (Nov 11, 2016)

Today while normally winter in November, it isn't yet so I get to get out on my scooter.
a terrific husband
good neighbors
I woke up this morning and didn't read my obit in the paper.


----------



## Vedaarya (Nov 14, 2016)

...For my family.
I got a Kindle from my son, the funny thing is, that the content is rather his, not mine choice. Well..I'll try science fiction for once.


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 14, 2016)

That I got to see the SuperMoon as it was rising over the Pacific yesterday evening, and again early this morning as it was setting over the mountains to the west.


----------



## Vedaarya (Nov 14, 2016)

Hoot N Annie said:


> That I got to see the SuperMoon as it was rising over the Pacific yesterday evening, and again early this morning as it was setting over the mountains to the west.



You live on an island, Hoot, don't you? You must witness wonderful sunrises and sunsets as well if you are close to the shore


----------



## Wilberforce (Nov 14, 2016)

I slept well last night. I usually sleep three hours, up for three and go back for three more when I can. but last night what a blessing I slept for almost seven hours. My pain level is at a good low today so I may even be able to go out...yeah!! There are two.. now for a third...  I could think of several things but will hold off till later on the last one as I think this has the makings of a good day


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 14, 2016)

Vedaarya said:


> You live on an island, Hoot, don't you? You must witness wonderful sunrises and sunsets as well if you are close to the shore



Vedaarya - Yes, I live on the East side of the island of Hawaii, also called The Big Island. And I live about 3 miles from the shore line, but since I'm at about 1200 ft elevation I can see the shore line and the ocean.  Great sunrises, but the mountain behind me gets in the way of sunsets.  But if I drive about 10 miles I can see the sunsets again.

Mahalo (Hawaiian for Thank You)


----------



## Vedaarya (Nov 14, 2016)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Vedaarya - Yes, I live on the East side of the island of Hawaii, also called The Big Island. And I live about 3 miles from the shore line, but since I'm at about 1200 ft elevation I can see the shore line and the ocean.  Great sunrises, but the mountain behind me gets in the way of sunsets.  But if I drive about 10 miles I can see the sunsets again.
> 
> Mahalo (Hawaiian for Thank You)



Great place to live - ocean and mountains within easy reach.
 Mahalo


----------



## Vedaarya (Nov 19, 2016)

..for the beautiful place I live in - peaceful, with lots of greenery around and the mountains on the horizon.


----------



## Furryanimal (Nov 19, 2016)

Wales scraping home against Japan, being as I am, a Welsh rugby fan.


----------



## Buckeye (Nov 19, 2016)

That The Ohio State Buckeyes were able to cling to a one point lead and defeat Michigan State 17-16. Go Bucks.


----------



## Gemma (Nov 19, 2016)

Being able to watch the first real snowfall of the season....the aroma filtering through my house from baking carrot walnut cupcakes & mini bundt cakes...cats that make me smile all the time with their antics....and a husband that is very good to me!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 19, 2016)

Today, I really got the holiday under control. I have everything I need to make the Thanksgiving meal. I baked bread that freezes well, and made a new recipe for brownies because my son doesn't like pie,I froze them also. I also made some pickled cauliflower which takes about three days to cure. Nice condiment instead of the usual pickles. I have a 21 pound turkey which I moved from the freezer to the refrigerator. Everything is coming together for which I am thankful for.


----------



## Wilberforce (Nov 19, 2016)

Very good day today... my husband recognized me at the care  home that is very special .


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 19, 2016)

Jeannine said:


> Very good day today... my husband recognized me at the care  home that is very special .[/QUOTE
> That is wonderful, Jeannine.


----------



## chic (Nov 20, 2016)

I was able to go yardsaling. The weather was that warm. People were in tees and some were even in shorts. It was awesome because I've never seen yard sales so late in the season before. It's unusual to see this in MA, and it was a fun experience, all the more so for being so unexpected.


----------



## Vedaarya (Nov 20, 2016)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Today, I really got the holiday under control. I have everything I need to make the Thanksgiving meal. I baked bread that freezes well, and made a new recipe for brownies because my son doesn't like pie,I froze them also. I also made some pickled cauliflower which takes about three days to cure. Nice condiment instead of the usual pickles. I have a 21 pound turkey which I moved from the freezer to the refrigerator. Everything is coming together for which I am thankful for.



I like this idea of making preparation for a holiday beforehand, Ruth - then, you can enjoy feasting with your family without feeling exhausted. I also prepare dishes earlier, but I'm going to try out freezing baked things.


----------



## Vedaarya (Nov 25, 2016)

.......for the new technology that makes our lives easier and more interesting, although I'm sometimes hopeless at dealing with it.


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 25, 2016)

:love_heart:Holding my grandboy last night and seeing a mirror of his Daddy at that age:love_heart::love_heart:


----------

